# Solved: Poor Video Playback



## Jonno_93 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey There!
Whenever I Go To Play A Video (Whether I is on the net, or on a cd or hard drive...) I has very stuttery move movement. Like, the audio plays fine, but the video is just still pictures, one after the other, of the video playing (If you know what I mean! lol) 

Many Thanks! :up:


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

Try this...

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Before downloading the codecs, is this a new problem---did it work at anytime without the stutters?


----------



## Jonno_93 (Jan 5, 2007)

no. its always been like this


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Download the codec---if that doesn't work, give us the basics on your computer configuration--(CPU, Memory, Drives etc)


----------



## Jonno_93 (Jan 5, 2007)

The codecs have worked for videos on my hard drive, but not online videos... like YouTube
Here's my configuration:

Mainboard :	Unspecified Unspecified
Chipset : Intel i440BX/ZX
Processor :	Intel Mobile Pentium II @ 400 MHz
Physical Memory :	128 MB (1 x 128 SDRAM )
Video Card :	Neomagic Corp NM2200 MagicMedia 256AV
Hard Disk : TOSHIBA (10 GB)
CD-Rom Drive :	TEAC CD-224E
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional 5.00.2195 Service Pack 4
DirectX : Version 7.0a
Network Card :	Micronet SP906GK/SP908GK 54M Wireless LAN Network Adapter


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

emmmmmm, I would bet that the problem is somehow related to the fact that your computer is ancient, has very little ram, and very little processing power.


----------



## Mr.Magee (Apr 6, 2006)

Deathhawk said:


> Try this...
> 
> http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm


Is this codec pack only needed if your having problems with video playback? Or could I download it just as like a codec update? I guess what I'm asking is would it hurt to download it?


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

I personally just downloaded it and had no side effects...though if you can uninstall any others just in case...


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Mr.Magee said:


> Is this codec pack only needed if your having problems with video playback? Or could I download it just as like a codec update? I guess what I'm asking is would it hurt to download it?


Installing codec packs is never a recommended procedure. Find out what you need and get that codec. Although all might seem fine, unless you test every vid/audio/DVD app on your rig you won't know.


----------



## Jonno_93 (Jan 5, 2007)

sorted! all i needed to do was upgrade my ersion of windows media player, because i was using the media player that came with windows 98, so i simply upgraded to media player 9 via windows update.


----------

